# WOWSER! Check This Bird Out!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A rehabber in El Paso TX got in a bird that she couldn't ID. She sent pictures, and a rehabber in Greece ID'ed it as a European Roller .. note this is NOT a pigeon but an insectivore .. don't think I've ever seen such a gorgeous bird: http://www.orientalbirdimages.org/search.php?action=searchresult&Bird_ID=372 Scroll down underneath the picture, and you can pull up more images of this species of bird .. just amazing!

How one of these got to Texas is a real mystery!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are correct, Terry...a MOST BEAUTIFUL bird!

If someone didn't bring it to the States, maybe the "winds of fate" brought it!

What's going to happen to the bird, do you know??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The rehabber just posted that she thinks it is an Indian Roller .. seems there is a whole family of these similar and gorgeous birds: http://www.mangoverde.com/birdsound/fam/fam93.html

The bird is most likely from a zoo or private collection. It does have a band, so the rehabber will try to trace the band and get the bird back home.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> The rehabber just posted that she thinks it is an Indian Roller .. seems there is a whole family of these similar and gorgeous birds: http://www.mangoverde.com/birdsound/fam/fam93.html
> 
> The bird is most likely from a zoo or private collection. *It does have a band, so the rehabber will try to trace the band and get the bird back home.*
> 
> Terry



EXCELLENT!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that is a beautiful bird. The additional pictures that can be pulled up are really something. The "courtship feeding" is absolutely stunning.

You can find the best things for us to look at!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie and Shi! Maggie, wouldn't it be something to get a bird like that in? I think the most unusual bird I ever got was a wild parrot (and they aren't particularly unusual around here) or perhaps the Acorn Woodpeckers .. Oh .. almost forgot .. a Blue Footed Booby that I got to release for my rehabber friend .. that one was truly unusual and a first for my rehabber friend as well: http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/Infocenter/i1141id.html

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I've heard of these birds, Terry! Those blue feet are something else!

I can understand "Blue Footed," but BOOBY?? WHO thinks up these names??


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I doubt I'd know what to do with an "exotic" (but I'd try  ). I guess the nearest thing to an exotic we've cared for is a cedar waxwing.

Many years ago a dear friend gave me a bird book that had the Blue Footed Booby in it. I was so taken with the looks of the Booby that I (like an idiot) cut it out of the book with good intentions to have it framed. Somehow, over the years it has gone missing but I sure liked that bird.

BTW, I now have the "courtship feeding" on my desktop.  It looks wonderful. You're providing me with the greatest desktop subjects and I thank you so much. It is great fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree, Maggie! That IS quite a picture! When one sees such a clear stunning picture like that, one can only stare in admiration! 

Thank goodness for photographers with a "gift!"


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI ALL, This is a very beautful bird,but we have a home grown bird that is its equal the PAINTED BUNTING take a look at www.greglasley.net/paintedbunt.html GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI ALL, This is a very beautful bird,but we have a home grown bird that is its equal the PAINTED BUNTING take a look at www.greglasley.net/paintedbunt.html GEORGE


Yes, equally stunning, George! Thanks for the link! A friend told me that there are six of those European Rollers at the Santa Ana Zoo .. I might have to go and take a look.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI ALL, This is a very beautful bird,but we have a home grown bird that is its equal the PAINTED BUNTING take a look at www.greglasley.net/paintedbunt.html GEORGE


Thanks, George...they are, indeed, quite colorful!

Hey, Cindy, these birds sing opera too!!

Mmmm, often wondered why *male* birds get all the color! What about male humans? Usually, it's the female who dresses to attract a mate. However, I do realize that there are more exceptions among males every day!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Whew! These are sure amazingly colored little Birds...!

Best of luck to your rehabber friend Terry, hope his little one does fine...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

That is one great looking bird. I'm glad the bird is in good hands.

For some reason, it reminded me of the painted bunting (male) too....as that is one of the most stunning birds I have visit my backyard, but it is so tiny!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Terry,
> 
> That is one great looking bird. I'm glad the bird is in good hands.
> 
> For some reason, it reminded me of the painted bunting (male) too....as that is one of the most stunning birds I have visit my backyard, but it is so tiny!


Treesa,

You are so lucky that you get such beautiful and unusual birds visiting your yard...the most colorful I've seen (besides our feral pigeons) are blue jays, cardinals, and if I'm lucky, will get a quick glimpse of an occasional hummingbird.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I finally got a chance to check your link and the pictures of the Painted Bunting are out of this world. That man sure is a great photographer. I loved the one of the bunting standing in the water and then splashing - just a blur of color.

I have seen the bunting only once and that was at the beach. He stayed long enough for me to get a good look at him. I always carried my "bird book" with me and had to look him up.

I have bookmarked the link so I can look at the other birds he has on his site.

Thanks.


----------

